# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Craig's Little Shed and Carport Build

## CraigandKate

Ok where to start.. 
Kate and I bought our first home and moved in in January, its a 2 bed 2 bath weatherboard house in Bonbeach, with no shed/carport at all, which for obvious reasons is unacceptable! 
So started with the size, building material etc and once that was decided it was off to get drafted/permits done and after much bureaucratic expense we came out with something like this:  
and then came the formwork, concrete and brick wall..

----------


## CraigandKate

So that is how it sits at the moment, the bricklayer is coming back tomorrow to finish bagging, then its going to sit for the next 3 weeks while I recover from breaking 2 bones in my hand playing basketball  :Frown:  
Frame is going to be all sorted by a mate who is the manager of a wall/roof truss factory  :Smilie:  
The decisions that need to be made: 
What weatherboard like cladding to put on? baltic pine, weathertex etc
what insulation to use? just some sarking and bulk, or I have also been looking at foilboard or astro foil
How to seal the bottom course of weatherboards against the frame/concrete?
and more that i can't be bothered typing with one hand :P 
So feel free to suggest or comment guys thats what the forum is about! 
Craig

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Looks great so far.  :2thumbsup:  I'd go Weathertex imo, with maybe a custom bent flashing at the bottom in Colourbond to give a neat appearance below the boards and extending up behind them as well.

----------


## CraigandKate

Thanks Godzilla, funny you suggested that I was just thinking the same thing coming home last night! The main worry I had with that idea was that if the colourbond gets scratched (mower going past) it will be open for corrosion.. Why go for the weathertex? have you used it? 
The other (much trickier) idea I had was to use a 1ish weatherboard high strip of blueboard which I could render, the colour scheme we are going for is this, which is the same as our house except for the white roof, which we will be updating on our house down the track anyway.. (if we survive this project)

----------


## Godzilla73

Yep used it twice, the last time went over a tin shed to spruce it up, fixed t/p timber battens then the boards, goes up nicely and is straight. The render idea is a good one, you need to start at the bottom anyway so you could finish it off render and all the use that for the kickout of the first board. You'd still need something behind it though to stop moisture wicking up.  
The colourbond is pretty tough, my garage is made from it, gets a whack from the trimmer occasionally and is ok after 5 years.

----------


## CraigandKate

About time for an update on this one, been a bit busy! 
Frame up  
Rear Hip  
Carport Trusses on  
Roof on  
This is where I left it when I had to go to away for work on a 6 week training course..

----------


## chrisp

Keep the updates coming. 
We love seeing photos of buildings in progress - and we all understand that things always take a little longer than originally hoped.  :Smilie:

----------


## CraigandKate

Thanks chrisp  :Redface: ) 
Few more of the current progress.. 
Painted the floor with epoxy  
Boards on  
Paint  
Garage door  
Backyard is a mess hoping to get some lawn back someday..  
Made some storage racks for one side

----------


## CraigandKate

Got a bit done on the weekend, finished the front weatherboards so that's it for weatherboarding now  :Redface: )   
How it sits at the moment:       
Getting pretty close now, next is to organise a plumber to connect up the water and also do all the drainpipes.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looks great! :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

> Looks great!

    :What he said:

----------


## shauck

Definite shed envy.

----------


## CraigandKate

Some turf prepartion updates.. was a big weekend!    .

----------


## Bloss

Not sure what you have against the edge of the shed slab and the house base, but I'd be making sure I had a good waterproof strip of something going from above finished lawn height to below slab base so that when you water it can't flow agains the slab. If it were me I'd have 75-100mm wide mowing strip with a slight angled batter down to the lawn . . . even some H4 treated pine or HW as an edge.

----------


## SlowMick

awesome looking shed/carport.  makes my colourbond shed look very boring.  excellent work. :2thumbsup:

----------


## CraigandKate

> Not sure what you have against the edge of the shed slab and the house base, but I'd be making sure I had a good waterproof strip of something going from above finished lawn height to below slab base so that when you water it can't flow agains the slab. If it were me I'd have 75-100mm wide mowing strip with a slight angled batter down to the lawn . . . even some H4 treated pine or HW as an edge.

  Yeah cheers Bloss, that was exactly something I overlooked in my planning stage, so a couple of weeks ago I put a 110mm wide strip of concrete along the side of the slab 15mm down from the bottom board (which is treated pine). It comes out about level with the lawn and will give me a nice edge to whipper snip along, and also a nice ramped step up to my side access door. Drainage is no problem around here, its all one big sand dune, we don't even get puddles! 
Thanks for the support Mick, its been a long process but is coming together nicely, the colorbond ones go up a lot faster though! 
Here is a pic of the concrete strip:

----------


## Bloss

That'll do the job!   :2thumbsup:  Just couldn't see it in the pics you'd posted (but now you've pointed it out and I took a closer look I can see it! :Redface: ) and although it can be done later better to do sooner and before you get any water damage to force you to do it.

----------


## CraigandKate

Ok so I have been very slack in both working on the shed and updating this thread, so its about time for a long overdue update! 
So first the grass went in:      
Next a little bit more landscaping out the back:

----------


## CraigandKate

Then there were some distractions, mainly organising a wedding, busy with work and mostly the shed was now waterproof and use-able so did a couple of projects: 
Built my little sister some bookcases:     
Then this thing went in:  
This came out:     
So at the moment it looks like this:  
But just the other day I got this:    
So as far as the council is concerned it is complete! I however still have a bit of a list to finish off:
- Eaves lining
- Plaster roof and framed walls
- Fix lights up permanently (after Plaster)
- Make/buy cabinets to go under the sink and benchtop I have
-Small mezzanine floor in the back for storing those odd items out of the way

----------


## paddyjoy

Great work looks brilliant! 
At least now if the missus kicks you out you will have somewhere comfortable to spend the night  :Biggrin:

----------


## ChocDog

Looks great Craig - also the vege garden is looking tops! 
If its not rude to ask, can I ask what it roughly set you back? Looking to do the same (slab + timber and/or brick + weatherboards) as I've been told that a steel framed shed wont cut it in the looks department. Wont need carport or roller door as this will be at the back of the house that has not entry for a car - but do need that size to contain all my tools/bikes/projects etc. If you're not comfortable answering, no drama, I understand.

----------


## CraigandKate

Good question Chocdog, I don't see why not put up the costs it would of helped me do a better estimate before I started! 
This was all the council/drawing/surveying costs:  ITEM PRICE  STAGE 1 DESIGN PAYMENT $416.00  STAGE 2 DESIGN PAYMENT $429.00  DESIGN PRINTING COST $36.45  STAGE 3 DESIGN PAYMENT $522.10  Permit Deposit $220.00  SE Water easement cost $45.00  Concession x 2 $440.00  Asset Protection $220.00  Permit Payment $608.00  Serveying $800.00     Total $3,736.80    
This is my "major items" list, my concrete slab was the killer its basically a house slab and due to a sewer pipe in my neighbours property the edge beam along the brick wall had to be very deep, I actually had quotes up to $17,000 for it. Stuff I havn't listed which I didn't keep a very good track of is bunnings/mitre 10 runs, would of easily spent $3k+ there as well.  ITEM PRICE  Concrete $9,800.00  Bricks $1,000.00  Bricklaying inc most materials $2,200.00  Roofing $2,323.00  Windows $777.00  render, motar, facia boards etc $531.88  Facia board, foil gen bits and pieces $251.82  Side door, more timber $274.18  Weatherboard help $800.00  Mike trusses and weatherboards $5,280.00  Flashings etc $441.65  Floor Paint $767.00  Mitre 10 Paint etc $388.00  Plumber $1,000.00  Pumbing $830.00  Lights wiring $800     Total $27,464.53    
Note I do have half a pack of weatherboards left over. 
Also I have not plastered yet.

----------


## ChocDog

Thanks mate, greatly appreciate the numbers. Bit higher than I was hoping for though!!!

----------


## CraigandKate

Yeah Chocdog, bit higher than I hoped too few things conspired to drive it up as high as it ended up being. First one being the slab requiring significantly more concrete than originally anticipated, also the brick wall was another big expense that I would of preferred to avoid (weatherboards all round). But just wasn't possible with the fence there and also a pool on the other side of the fence causing serious problems if I wanted to take it down for any period of time at all. 
It is a 18m x 6 m structure though, roughly the same size as our 2 bedroom house! So even at ~$40,000 its only $370 per sq m which brings it back into context a bit better! 
If I was to do it again, to get it a bit cheaper I would look further into blueboard or similar on timber frame against the fence, that would of saved some money but been a bit more fiddly to make it work. 
I am hoping to get some plaster up soon, just getting some quotes back for materials this week. 
PS Chocdog time to update your build thread! Are your floorboards down yet?

----------


## shauck

As you say Chocdog, it's the size of a small house and the result is great. I think you've got great value for money.

----------


## CraigandKate

Ran out of storage space pretty quick so time for the Mezzanine to go up! It is 4m deep by 6m wide and there is 2.25m of clearance underneath it. 
Brick pier to hold it up on the left hand side (almost like it was planned)   
Two 90x45 hardwood studs holding it up on the right side  
200 PFC up across the front (heavy!)  
190x45 LVL going up

----------


## CraigandKate

Slowly getting there         
And Done!  *​*

----------


## Swerve

Looking good, keep those photos coming

----------


## CraigandKate

Wow almost a year since I posted last! Makes me feel bad that its not finished finished yet, have certainly been using it though and have just been getting a bit more set up, made some work benches and storage for along the brick wall the other week:

----------

